# quattro or fwd , help me decide



## wlscullion (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi , my last car was a Mark5 Golf GTI with DSG and thinking of buying a 2 litre petrol TT or TTS. Initially thought I would go for quattro due to increased grip , better cornering , less front wheelspin on acceleration from rest and obvious advantage on ice and snow which we have had quite a lot of this winter up here in Scotland. I have however read quite a few negative comments about quattro system mainly that it gives poorer mpg , less good performance as car is heavier and handling can feel numb. I would be interested in anyones comments on pluses and minuses of quattro system on 2Litre petroll TT


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Quattro for me...

I had a Golf 2.0TDI 170 before and now have a TT TDIq 170, and to be honest the difference is the power goes on the road and does not spin the wheels up as much ( remembering the TDI has a massive amount of torque even if only for a short time ) MPG is not much different and weight is not that different...

it is your choice in the end 

Welcome BTW


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Quattro all the way


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

if money is limited -- FWD

otherwise go for quattro -- so much more car. probably easier to re-sell in the future.

WELCOME -- TTitan


----------



## Jessy (Feb 11, 2009)

Quattro FTW...

[smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.... definitely quattro


----------



## wlscullion (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies , seems to be strongly in favour of quattro which was really what i was wanting to hear. Altho i liked my Mk 5 Golf GTI i felt with 200bhp it was starting to show up shortcomings of fwd system . Decided this time to go for Audi tt quattro or possibly S3 or other car i am considering is rwd BMW 330i Coupe (if its not sacriligious to mention that on this board)


----------



## davelindon (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi. We have a 3.2 Audi TT Quattro 240bhp Auto. I get 31mpg regularly. My wife has a 1.8 Audi TT 225bhp Quattro manual and gets 34mpg. Both cars are great to drive. Good Luck with your search


----------

